# What's the hardest boss you've ever fought?



## Irelia (Jan 22, 2017)

Right now, I'm trying to beat Sans on the genocide route for Undertale and it's seriously one of the most difficult things 
Dodging his attacks is insane, and I've tried at least 30 times so far. I refuse to give up though, because I'm _determined_ undertale joke cough

Anyway, what's the hardest boss you've ever fought? Could be any game, and why?


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jan 22, 2017)

tbh


Spoiler: :'0



beating the elite four in oras was super hard for me before i got rayquaza ngl :'U


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 22, 2017)

I think Pokemon Diamond's elite four was like the hardest thing I ever did. I had to get like 9,000 revives and max potions + I planned out everything yet still barely made it. The old pokemon games were wayyyy harder, now the new ones are just super easy lol


----------



## Discord (Jan 22, 2017)

If the Elite Four has taught me one thing, that it's to never rush through the game and beat the Champion as fast as you can.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 22, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I think Pokemon Diamond's elite four was like the hardest thing I ever did. I had to get like 9,000 revives and max potions + I planned out everything yet still barely made it. The old pokemon games were wayyyy harder, now the new ones are just super easy lol





Discord said:


> If the Elite Four has taught me one thing, that it's to never rush through the game and beat the Champion as fast as you can.



I gotta say though, Heart Gold/ Soul Silver's elite four was pretty tough too because the game had your pokemon so under-leveled compared to the elite four and lance. 
Not to mention, 3 freaking dragonites...

- - - Post Merge - - -



OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> tbh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :'0
> ...



no


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 22, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> I gotta say though, Heart Gold/ Soul Silver's elite four was pretty tough too because the game had your pokemon so under-leveled compared to the elite four and lance.
> Not to mention, 3 freaking dragonites...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



omg yes lol I think I only made it in one of my runs of SS x. x


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 22, 2017)

Uh... I'm not really certain. Probably one of the uber bosses and monsters from the Final Fantasy series. It took me forever to figure out a good strategy for adamantoise in FFXIII.

Edit: Oh yeah, and even worse than that, long gui. It was like adamantoise but even more ridiculous.


----------



## vel (Jan 22, 2017)

pokemon red/blue/green, the originals, with the old cartridge that fit at the bottom of the ds and everything, is SO HARD. I can barely get past bruno it's so annoying. and i had grinded my pokemon as high as i could get them, seriously. i can't remember if this was the game that had the champion and then blue as another champion, but it was definitely hard as crap.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 24, 2017)

Probably Sir Sweet from Prinny: Can I Really Be The Hero? on PSP. I think it's one of the only games where I've had to use guides to purely get through a level instead of looking for collectibles or secrets. For the most part, despite wasting 100 lives (you get 1000 total, how long you live is determined based off difficulty [3 hits v 1 hit]) I managed to get to the end with 800 some lives. By the time I finally beat Sir Sweet I'd burned through half of those lives on off for three days. Fun game I wouldn't mind revisiting one day, but at the same time I'm in no hurry to.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 24, 2017)

yuyuko from pcb on lunatic mode
scarred but it was worth it


----------



## Peter (Jan 24, 2017)

When I was a kid trying to fight the Ice Queen on _Dark Cloud_ was literally impossible. Even when I went back to play it on the PS4 remaster last year she took a few tries to beat. You have to time throwing attacks/fire gems at her and running back to cover behind a pillar perfectly otherwise you get frozen solid, unable to move until she attacks you and takes a huge chunk off your HP. It's the most frustrating thing standing there unable to move as she wipes you out, only to get frozen again immediately after breaking free.

My 7 year old brain couldn't figure it out. I still hate her to this day.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 24, 2017)

Ragu 'O Ragula; The King of the Monsters from the Wild ARMs series, particularly from Wild Arms 2. Dude was a total pain if you didn't cheese him and put him to sleep.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 24, 2017)

Probably the final boss in "The Legendary Starfy". He was hard because every time I lost, I had to go through a huge cut scene. The button mash I only failed the first time, but the 2nd nah.

And not the *secret* final boss either.


----------



## Balverine (Jan 24, 2017)

in Fullmetal Alchemist curse of the crimson elixir, the fourth boss is a golem and omfg I have the worst time beating him
the phantom you battle is also really difficult, but that golem is the worst by far lol


----------



## tumut (Jan 24, 2017)

The Ogre Titan in Golden Sun Dark Dawn, I tried everyday for like 2 months the summer I played it and still can't beat him holy ****.


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 25, 2017)

For some reason, fighting Lagerfeld in Resonance of Fate was one of the most frustrating things I've ever experienced as a gamer. I could NOT get the pattern down, and poor Zephyr got brutally murdered more times than I care to admit. Looking at Gamefaqs now, I actually feel shame, since I seem to be one of the ONLY people who found this boss fight nearly impossible. Maybe I was just too used to getting chains built up with help from the other two characters.

Also, to be frank, I found the fight to be bull**** on a meta level, since it's literally a fully grown man straight-up murdering a teenage boy in like two hits.

Related but less stressful, Panthera Cantus on Ultimate Mode in The World Ends With You is no picnic, unless you're practically cheating by focusing on Joshua while Neku chills out with the Eden set on the bottom screen. Heaven help you if you need the Darklit Planet said Boss Noise drops...


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 26, 2017)

Yiazmat from Final Fantasy XII. I did emerge victorious on my first try but it took something like 3,5 hours to beat it. If I'd snuffed it after 3 hours (and it was close, lemme tell you) I probably wouldn't even have given it another try. Hardest part was keeping focused for such a long period.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 26, 2017)

Monstrous Ogre from Tekken 5's Devil Within and Telethia The Endbringer from Xenoblade Chronicles X, no matter how many times I try I could never beat those two op ****ers


----------



## misakixx (Jan 27, 2017)

the last battles of the solosseum series in ni no kuni were really hard. had to try many times and use exhausting techniques that went on for so long.
i also had so much trouble with ebrietas, an optional boss in bloodborne. generally ever boss is hard there but i always level up alot before i feel comfortably going through the next part of the game but ebrietas was seriously freaking hard even with npc help. thankfully i managed to beat her alone. i left off 4 months ago after playing hardcore straight for a month  when i was right before the end. i still have to go through the final boss 3 times for the different ending trophies and also the phutemerian queen of the dungeons. >,<
the final boss of killzone 2 wasnt easy either but atleast eventually i beat that guy too.  many tries went into this boss too. ;-;


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 28, 2017)

not including the X mode bosses in the series, cackletta's soul was very tough


----------



## ellarella (Jan 29, 2017)

probably ornstein & smough on my first dark souls playthrough. i was donning a terrible weapon and i think it took about 100-150 tries.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

the elite four in soul silver was so hard, I quit and didn't touch the game for two years until my friend beat it for me.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 31, 2017)

Dashonthecob said:


> the elite four in soul silver was so hard, I quit and didn't touch the game for two years until my friend beat it for me.



mine were so underleveled when I fought them lol
like 10 levels under and I fought all the trainers

hg ss is one of those games that desperately needs a VS seeker


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

Shiemi said:


> mine were so underleveled when I fought them lol
> like 10 levels under and I fought all the trainers
> 
> hg ss is one of those games that desperately needs a VS seeker



mine were under leveled too but my friend still somehow managed to beat them all. I had trouble with lance the most but my friend beat him with one high leveled pokemon and the rest of their pokemon were way underleveled


----------



## animal-xing393 (Feb 1, 2017)

currently i have been trying to defeat Skeletron in terarria on my 3DS before trying to defeat the eye of cthulu.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Probably the final boss in "The Legendary Starfy". He was hard because every time I lost, I had to go through a huge cut scene. The button mash I only failed the first time, but the 2nd nah.
> 
> And not the *secret* final boss either.



Hey, you like the same game I like!

And let's not get into the fact that you can press start to skip every cutscene...


----------



## Butasquash (Feb 19, 2017)

Clownpiece. The worst nightmare.


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 19, 2017)

every touhou boss minus the ones in the first stages


----------



## Silversea (Feb 19, 2017)

Boost guardian in Metroid Prime 2 used to give me so much hell when I was 11 or 12 years old. Now I can do it on my first try, but I'll never forget those memories...


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Feb 19, 2017)

Demexy from KH2. I almost broke my controller after try 10 million. 
Stupid timed bosses.
I was 15 and very discouraged uhg.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 19, 2017)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Demexy from KH2. I almost broke my controller after try 10 million.
> Stupid timed bosses.
> I was 15 and very discouraged uhg.



YES this jerk, especially the second fight.

Also the new Vanitas or whatever fight in 2.5...argh that was worse than the final boss.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 23, 2017)

legend has it that people are still fighting majora's wrath to this day


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

Mike Tyson in Punch Out!


----------



## ivy7 (Feb 27, 2017)

Does Ballos count? I mean, he was pretty tough but I had more trouble with the 3 levels you had to go through before his fight, with the horde of angels and spike corridors and whatnot.


----------



## Asutoro (Mar 1, 2017)

If you can count solo fated four all in one quest in MHGen as bosses then that's probably my hardest fight I've done, I can't really think of any other bosses I've done. Actually no, I'd say Gogmazios in MH4U, that took me sooo long to kill, unfortunately I had to solo it because no one would help me


----------

